

Terminal, can I haz nice welcome image? - bitboxer
http://bitboxer.de/2012/06/21/terminal-can-i-haz-nice-welcome-image/

======
dbaupp
Very neat!

One could also do it with a random image:

    
    
      wget http://quickimage.heroku.com/image/joker/80/60 -O- 2>/dev/null | icat -
    

(Assuming a high-speed low-latency connection otherwise terminal start-ups are
slow.)

~~~
bitboxer
Or you could fork a process that downloads the image you are showing on the
next time and show the last downloaded one directly to the console. That way
the terminal start up will stay fast and you will get a new image on each new
terminal :)

